# WPB Corinella Sat 20th



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Will be heading out for a fish Saturday with mate Jack. Plan to launch around 5.00am for a 6.25 high tide. Will fish through the run and over the 12.00 low till around 2.00pm. Target will be Reds and Greys  All welcome. Steve.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

good luck on Saturday. Although its tempting I'm having too much fun with the Snapper on rubbers in PPB at the moment.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Steve... looking to be a nice morning for Saturday, not sure where i want to head out on my first run for the season.

Waiting for the last updated forecast before i decide, but if it drops off just a bit more i will be keen to join ya...


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd be keen to join you Steve and see how it all works down there, but I got a bad case of work all weekend bar a little bit of a look-in at Brighton on sunday at sparrows. Be keen to hear how you get on. Good luck!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck kingfisher, one of each colour would be nice!


----------

